# Cabinet Router Bits



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

I have to build my wife some new kitchen cabinets. I have a great cherry tree that I cut down had it milled and has been dried and ready for my cabinets for more than a year now. 
Where can I get cabinet router bits . I want good quality at a good buy. 

HELP


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

I will suggest the items below.start with one of the video 1st.see the last link on this post..

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection

Clearance-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Cabinetmaking-Made-Easy/productinfo/DVD4/
==





LWall said:


> I have to build my wife some new kitchen cabinets. I have a great cherry tree that I cut down had it milled and has been dried and ready for my cabinets for more than a year now.
> Where can I get cabinet router bits . I want good quality at a good buy.
> 
> HELP


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

+1 on the Sommerfeld bits. There are great quality & long lasting. His Videos are packed with info on building cabinets.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Two of My sets are Sommerfeld,I also have the joining set.I highly reccomend them!!
Jim


----------

